# ملفات فلاشية مفيدة عن التكرير ومصافي النفط



## NOC_engineer (17 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ملفات فلاشية مفيدة عن التكرير ومصافي النفط وكالآتي:
Thermal Cracking flash يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
Crude Partial Distillation flash يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
How Distillation Tower Works? يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (17 ديسمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## NOC_engineer (19 ديسمبر 2015)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> بارك الله فيك.


وبكم بارك الله


----------

